# froggorf's 55 gallon split vivarium + frogs



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys - so in the past weeks I've been working on this 55 gallon split build. I picked the tank up at the $1/gallon sale a little while back and have been putting it together ever since. It's my first real start to finish tank and it's intended to replace my old 55 gallon currently housing my highland variabilis breeding group. I chose to do a glass divider to double my occupancy whilst still fitting into my current "allotted" vivarium space. 

I decided not to do a step-by-step journal bc all of my techniques were pretty basic as I used a tree fern panel background and egg crate false bottom. Lighting is a 2-bulb T5HO fixture with 6500K and 10000K bulbs that span the length of the tank. Special thanks to NEHerp (90% of my supplies/plants), bonnielorraine (broms from verdantvivarium on ebay), hydrophyte for the fans and flyingsquirrel provided me with some really awesome plants from his amazing 29 gallon paludarium (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy.html). 

I intend to house 3-4 benedictas on the left and 3-4 variabilis on the right (I might splurge on some southerns) which I will quarantine and add after everything starts to grow in a bit. The front third of the tank is pillow moss but as you may or not be able to see from the poor picture quality the back 2/3 is generously covered with magnolia leaf litter with springs and isos getting a head start. I'm hoping the plants with make a visual barrier between the 2 sides but if there is ever an issue with the frogs seeing each other I will implement a proper barrier.

Thanks for looking, hope you enjoy it!








Left:







Right:


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Bird's eye views:


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's a shot of my highland male transporting a tad with the ladies watching intently


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

looks good I want to split my 55 but its a bit late for that now


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

First day on solid ground is only hours away for this little guy! This was the first froglet I let develop in the tank. It was transported by the male into a jar and I supplemented its diet with tadpole bites and LFS fish pellets. Vivarium conditions seemed to make this froglet develop a bit faster than room temp and the colors are definitely on the brighter side.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

My best egg-layer in the axil of a red brom


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

New benedictas courtesy of oldlady25715, more pics to come soon


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Southern variabilis from tongo


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

This one seems to be particularly photogenic


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I caught my benedicta transporting 2 tads today for the first time, needless to say I'm very excited!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Southerns have been looking photogenic the last few days


----------



## Pequenalulu (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks good! Nice pic of the Benedicta with tads! How exciting


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like the layout of your two vivs: it is very homogeneous. Your choice of frogs is amazing! Congratulations on the new birth!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Variabilis plus my new Pumilio 'Esperanza'


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Update:
It's been a good Thanksgiving week in frogland and there's been a lot of activity in the frog tanks, so I felt I'd share some good news. 

The first benedicta tads are sprouting front arms and are going to be morphing out in a week or so. Here's a pic of two females after a little wrestling


After adding new blood to the Southern variabilis group there's been a lot of breeding, here's a group of embryos I pulled about a week ago


Got a 1.2 group of Bastis and within a few weeks already got eggs! Here's the male's underside - you can see those throat stretch marks

Courting between the male and a female, and if you look closely the other female is laying eggs in the background

Here are the eggs, the male has been back several times so I'm hoping they're good and don't get eaten


My group of Esperanzas turned out to be 2.2 so I separated them into two pairs. Both have produced eggs, and witnessed one female egg feeding a tad today!

Happy frogging


----------



## Mparrish74 (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks awesome the broms are coming in great


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Really nice pics Rob. Sounds like you're going to get an Esperanza bonanza this spring. Do you use a macro lense?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, Aaron. I'm just excited about my first pumilio breeding experience, it's really cool observing all their behaviors. Crossing my fingers for an all blue froglet as I can't seem to find one elsewhere! Either way, I'll get down to one pair in spring as the second pair is in somewhat of a temporary tank.

This last batch of pics was actually all just iphone 6, but some of the other pics further up the thread are my old Nikon D40 with standard lenses, nothing fancy.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

I just saw this tank and it looks awesome! Have you found that you had to implement any sort of barrier yet? 

Also, would you be able to post some photos of your lid? I have a similar tank & I am trying to figure out a better way to make the lid work. 

Thanks!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, brosta - The benedictas and southerns don't seem to notice each other at all. I've let the glass cover with algae and whatever else, along with the plants on either side they could barely see each other if they tried.

Currently out of town but the lid on each side is just 2 equally sized pieces of 1/8" glass connected in the center with living hinge from an aquarium store. I glued on some handles and voila. Definitely not as convenient as front opening but it gets the job done. If you have any more specific questions or want pics feel free to PM any time.


----------

